# Is it a good time for managed funds?



## jeromejf (9 March 2007)

My mrs has a bit spare cash .. which my mrs wants to invest in funds. Does the fall in the market means it is a good time  to buy a fund? I am a bit of newbie so any help appreciated. I am trying to decide whether to invest in Ing one answer tax effective income (Growth fund) got my eyes on some other funds as well.  I have  bought some shares in BHP and AXA  anticipating some returns when market gets back to normal.


----------



## theasxgorilla (9 March 2007)

*Re: is it a good time for funds ?*



			
				jeromejf said:
			
		

> I have  bought some shares in BHP and AXA  anticipating some returns when market gets back to normal.




I think that many would phrase that statement as, IF the market gets back to "normal".  Right now, things still hang largely in the balance.

I have a friend who has asked the same thing as you and my advice to him was to wait 3-5 weeks.  That was a week ago.  2-4 weeks left to go.  By that time an appropriate answer to your question should be clearer for all of us.


----------

